# Media Markt: Acer Predator



## Lenox (27. November 2010)

Hallo, 

ich bekomme immer das Media MArkt Prospekt, gestern habe ich dann dort einen Gamer PC gefunden, und da Weihnachten ansteht, lässt sich der auch noch finanzieren.

Media Markt. Acer Aspire Predator G7713 PT.SDPE2.035. Desktop-PCs bei Media Markt. Jetzt anrufen, bestellen und abholen.

Hat jemand so ein Ding der Serie zu Hause stehen, und kann ihn Empfehlen?

Ich habe die Komponenten mal zusammengestellt und bin auch bei  900 ohne Win7 gelandet, von daher ist der Preis eigentlich okay.

Wer hat mit der Predator Serie erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. November 2010)

Hi wo hast du sie denn zusammen gestellt ?
Ich würde lieber den PC selber zusammen bauen.
Und höchstwahrscheinlich ist dort auch ein LC Power/ Coba etc etc. Mist drin von daher...


----------



## Lenox (27. November 2010)

Bei hardwareversand habe ich mal alles zusammengeschmissen.

Also ich hab mein PC von einem kleinen Laden zusammenstellen lassen (vor 4 Jahren) und habe übrigens auch ein LC drinn xD ... ich kenn die Videos und habe seither auch schiss dass das mir die Hardware zerstört

Es gibt aber bilder vom Innenleben, und die haben schonmal kein LC drinn. ich schau aber nochmal.

---
Schaut mal wieviel das Gehäuse manchen Leuten wert ist: Auf Ebay wird gerade eins verhökert 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Acer-Aspire-Pred...oryZ8035QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

der gleiche verkauft auch sein Netzteil. DELTA ist drinnen. Und wenn ich mir die Produktbilder anschaue, entsinne mich auf dem Sticker unten rechts eine 80+ zertifizierung zu sehen oder?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Acer-Aspire-Pred...oryZ3670QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. November 2010)

Ok das Netzteil ist schonmal gut.
Delta produziert für Antec. Bzw produziert die Antec NTs.
Wenn du ihn echt nicht zusammen bauen willst und dir die 100€ egal sind dann kannst du ihn kaufen aber bei Eigenbau könnte man anstatt einer GTX 460 zB eine 470 reinhaun.


----------



## Lenox (27. November 2010)

In 2 Jahren ist wahrscheinlich eh schon wieder die nächste Generation am start, und bis dahin wird mir auch eine 460 reichen, das sehe ich da nicht wirklich eng.


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. November 2010)

Hm je nachdem auf welcher Aufklösung du spielst hast du Recht.
Für FullHD würde ich aber schon eine GTX 470 nehmen die ja immo nicht viel teurer ist im Ref. Design


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. November 2010)

Naja ich find ihn nicht so gut. 

Ich mein es ist wieder Typisch, ne sau starke CPU aber die Graka naja...

Eine 460 würde ich mir bestimmt nicht kaufen. Und wenn ich für den Preis selber was zusammenstellen würde dann wäre das System um einiges Stärker.


----------



## Lenox (27. November 2010)

Naja bei 470 bist du ab 200 Euro im Boot, bei 480 gehts nicht unter 300Euro.

Ich war schon immer bei den Grakas in der Mittelklasse 150 Euro dabei, deswegen ist mir das reltiv gleich


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. November 2010)

Lenox schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bekomme immer das Media MArkt Prospekt, gestern habe ich dann dort einen Gamer PC gefunden, und da Weihnachten ansteht, lässt sich der auch noch finanzieren.
> 
> ...


 
Das Gehäuse ist ein großer Plastikwitz, schon alleine deshalb würde ich das nicht kaufen.
Die Hardware darin ist Durchschnitt, ein H Chipsatz, den keiner braucht, denn die sind für die Clarkdale gedacht.
Dann gibts kein USB 3 oder so, schon mal schlecht, wenn der Rechner einige Jahre halten soll.
OEM RAM ist verbaut, dazu eine Standardgrafikkarte, keine besondere mit extra Kühlung.



-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Und höchstwahrscheinlich ist dort auch ein LC Power/ Coba etc etc. Mist drin von daher...


 
Nö, in den Komplett Teilen sind immer brauchbare OEM Netzteile drin, wie Fortron, FSP, Delta oder so, die NTs sind genau für die Hardware abgestimmt und man sollte daher auch nicht zuviel umrüsten.
Also statt der GTX 460 dann eine GTX 580 einbauen würde ich daher nicht machen.


----------



## Lenox (27. November 2010)

Die Predator Reihe kommt immer mit minimum 750W, die diese momentane HArdware nicht ausnützen wird, von daher ist das potential vorhanden.

Zum Case: Die dinger sind bei den Ausstellungen immer kaputt gedingelt, was kein wunder ist wenn da jeder drann rumklappt und macht und tut. Wenn man es gut behandelt, wird es auch keine schwierigkeiten geben.

Die Materialsache ist so ein Ding das ist mir bewusst, nur die Optik finde ich atemberaubend, da es sich von den öden Kästen mal ganz entfernt. finde ich super.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. November 2010)

das Gehäuse gleicht eher einem Tretabfalleimer. Also nicht in Grün kaufen. Ich mag solche OEM Rechner nicht die kranken einfach an zu vielen Stellen. Mitunte rist der Biossupport lausig, unpassendes Board , Speicher so schnell wie nötig, vergewaltigte OEM Kühler, knappes Gehäuse usw


----------



## Alex555 (27. November 2010)

Hmm, an sich gute Leistungswerte, doch das Gehäuse finde ich persönlich ist hässlich. Anderen mag es gefallen mir nicht.
Eine GTX 460 ist zwar gut, aber eine GTX 470 wäre schon besser. 
Kauf dir doch lieber einen PCGH PC, da weisst du was verbaut ist, wie laut das ganze ist und bekommst bessere Performance.
Der GTX 460 PC wäre interessant, hat nen Phenom II X6 1055T und ist sogar schon ab 829€ zu haben. 
Hier alle PCGH Pcs : Die offiziellen PCGH-PCs im Überblick - alternate


----------



## Loby (27. November 2010)

Wenn du wirklich den Rechner kaufst, dann würde ich auch das Gehäuse gleich in der Bucht versenken, um so den restlichen Preis noch zu drücken, dann kaufste dir halt nen anderen Tower dazu, selbst für 50€ gibts deutlich schönere Teile als dieser Plastikklotz


----------



## Lenox (27. November 2010)

Klotz - Falsch
Plastik - Richtig

Aber alle schnittigen Gehäuse-Fronten oder so sind aus Plastik...
Und nein, ich finde LianLi und alles andere, was genauso aussieht nicht schnittig.
Ich will weg von den Kasten, hin zum stylischen, alienhaften, solange die PC's noch als Gerät da stehen und nicht in den Bildschrimen eingebaut sind.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. November 2010)

Dann nimm doch so etwas wie ein HTPC Gehäuse, zwar nicht gerade billig abe rman hätte keinen Kasten aber auch keinen eingetretenen Trabant


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. November 2010)

Naja das Gehäuse ist geschmacks sache. Ich mag solche Plastik teile nicht. Bein mir muss da was stehen was auch mal nen Fustritt aushält und nicht gleich ein Window inside hat.

Aber denoch. solche ähnlichen gehäuse gibt es auch in der Bucht etc. Ich würde lieber zu eigenbau raten. Und wenn das Teil nur zum zocken genutzt wird dann reicht auch nen AMD. Und ein System mit ner 470 und einen AMD 955 mit guten Board zuverlässiger andere HW kommt unter die 999 € da liegt man bei so 800 und hat ein stärkeres System da stehen.


----------



## Pr0t0type (27. November 2010)

Jo da kann ich Nobody 2.0 nur zustimmen.
Hab auch AMD und ist 1a.
Aber ein i7.870 und ne GTX 460 das ist ja pervers!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. November 2010)

Dann lieber i5 und eine GTX 470.


----------



## Pr0t0type (27. November 2010)

Ja mit nem I7-870 kannst ja N SLI mit 4 GTX 460 betreiben xD


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. November 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann lieber i5 und eine GTX 470.



Ich denk das kann man machen wie man will. Beides ist eine möglichkeit wenngleich man mit nen AMD System etwas günstiger wegkommt. Dafür ist eben Intel nen klein wenig besser aber im Siel merkt man mehr von einer Guten Graka als von einer CPU.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. November 2010)

Du kannst auch einen 955 kaufen und dazu eine GTX 470, aber bevor ich i7 860 und GTX 460 nehme (und unbedingt Intel haben will), würde ich eher i5 nehmen und GTX 470. Ist so gesehen am Ende der gleiche Preis, aber mit dem i5 System hat man mehr Spieleleistung.


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. November 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, in den Komplett Teilen sind immer brauchbare OEM Netzteile drin, wie Fortron, FSP, Delta oder so, die NTs sind genau für die Hardware abgestimmt und man sollte daher auch nicht zuviel umrüsten.



Jap ich habs dann ja gesehen, sind welche von Delta drinne


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. November 2010)

Dann ists ja gut. 
Komplett PC Hersteller können es sich nicht leisten billig NTs zu verbauen, die nach dem Einschalten platzen, der Imageschaden wäre zu groß.
Selbst in Aldi PCs sind gute FSP oder Deltas drin. 
Die sind zwar nur für das gedacht, was verbaut ist, aber eben ausreichend.


----------



## Regza (28. November 2010)

Eine NVIDIA® GeForce Grafikkarte, die nachträglich sogar mit einer  zweiten Karte im SLI®-Modus kombiniert werden kann, sorgt für das  Nonplusultra an Grafikleistung bei 3D-Games. Die Grafikkarten arbeiten  im Verbund und treiben Deine Frames per Second (FPS) in die Höhe –  wirklich völlig egal bei welcher Auflösung.

Der Intel® Core™ i7 Prozessor setzt einen neuen Maßstab für  Multicore-Leistung. Er basiert auf modernster Intel®-Technik und steht  für absolute Höchstleistung.

Wenn ich sowas schon höre , gtx 460 - egal welche Auflösung!xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. November 2010)

Regza schrieb:


> Eine NVIDIA® GeForce Grafikkarte, die nachträglich sogar mit einer zweiten Karte im SLI®-Modus kombiniert werden kann, sorgt für das Nonplusultra an Grafikleistung bei 3D-Games. Die Grafikkarten arbeiten im Verbund und treiben Deine Frames per Second (FPS) in die Höhe – wirklich völlig egal bei welcher Auflösung.
> 
> Der Intel® Core™ i7 Prozessor setzt einen neuen Maßstab für Multicore-Leistung. Er basiert auf modernster Intel®-Technik und steht für absolute Höchstleistung.


 
Jup, sowas ähnliches steht bei ATI/AMD.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. November 2010)

Wer den Wahlversprechen der Bundesregierung glaubt darf den Werbeversprechen der Media und Geizhalsfraktion ruhig glauben schenken. Und wer den Acer schick findet muss beim AWB arbeiten. Sorry für OT


----------



## bshro (23. Dezember 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen.

Kann mir jemand die genauen verbauten Komponenten in den Acer Predator vom Media markt nennen. Ich meine nicht die allgemeinen. Sondern die genauen z.b. Mainboard MSI xxx.xxx.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Dezember 2010)

Hallo einer alleine und willkommen im Forum,
ich glaube könnte einfacher zu googeln sein, bzw gehst mal zum Blöd - Markt und läßt dir mal das Gehäuse öffnen und wirfst einen Blick hinein. So ohne genaue Bezeichnung bringt es nicht viel da die mehrere Modelle haben. Aber vielleicht meldet sich hier ja noch jemand der diesen Rechner sein eigen nennt


----------



## bshro (24. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe ja den Rechner gekauft. Seit 3 Tagen google ich schon. Es ist aber nichts zu finden. Auch das aufschrauben des Gehäuses hat mich nicht weiter gebracht. Alle Herstellerhinweise der Komponenten wurden sorgfällig entfernt/überklebt. Deshalm ja meine Frage.
Das ""Handbuch" ist nämlich für den Ar*****. Es exestieren Einstellungsmenüs die ich so noch nicht gesehen habe (wärend des POST). Deshalb erhoffe ich mir Aufschluss darüber aus den original Dokumentationen der Hersteller.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2010)

Dann lad dir mal CPUz runter und schau nach, was das Programm anzeigt.


----------



## bshro (24. Dezember 2010)

CPUz zeigt mir den Hersteller des Mainboardes bei einem Komplettsystem an an? Das ist mir aber neu.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2010)

Jepp das geht, alternativ eine aktuellere Version von Everest ( V 4.x aufwärts). Das du das Teil schon gekauft hattest wußte ich nicht


----------



## bshro (24. Dezember 2010)

Also Everest und CPUz zeigen nur den Systemnamen an. (Acer Aspire G7713).


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2010)

Kannst du die Registerkarte mal posten?


----------



## bshro (24. Dezember 2010)

So hier sind die Screenschots:


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2010)

Vom Bios Hersteller würde ich auf MSi tippen, gibt es im Bios so etwas wie ein Cell Menü oder ähnlichem ( dort ist meist der OC Bereich ). Infos sind wirklich rar, ich finde zum RAm = Samsung M378B5673FH0-CH9 DDR3 (PC3-10700) 667 MHz, zur Festplatte = Hitachi HDT721010SLA360


----------



## bshro (24. Dezember 2010)

Nein es ist kein MSI. Ich weiß das dort für die Übertaktung das Cell Menü zuständig ist.
Außerdem ist das ein komplett Rechner. Die hersteller blenden alle Übertacktungsmöglichkeiten aus. Das macht den Support einfacher. Außer Alienware.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2010)

Asus würde aber herausfallen wegen dem Award Bios genauso wie Gigabyte. Die meisten OEM´s sind mittlerweile ja fast nur MSI oder Asus


----------



## bshro (24. Dezember 2010)

Das Bios ist AMI nicht Award oder Phoenix.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2010)

Das weiss ich ja, ich habe damit nur ein mögliche Hersteller ausgeschlossen. Darum kam ich ja zu MSI.


----------



## bshro (24. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe mal auf der MSI Seite nachgeschaut, aber kein Board entspricht meinem.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2010)

Kannst du mal ein Bild vom Board einstellen, das mit MSI war ja auch nur ein Schnellschuss ins Blaue. Vielleicht kann man anhand des Bildes noch was finden


----------



## bshro (24. Dezember 2010)

Ohne Digicam ganz schlecht und ich wollte den Rechner nicht schon wieder aufreißen. Aber ich werde mal sehen was ich machen kann.
Ich dachte nur es wüßte jemand was für ein Mainboard verbaut wurde. (z.B einer der Redakteure).


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2010)

Acer lässt die Bretter bei Foxconn produzieren, sie sind "designt by MSI/Asus" (je nach Modell), aber werden in Eigenregie dort produziert.
Deswegen gehen auch keine anderen Bios als die von Acer.
Wenn das Bios so aussieht, wie es aussieht und sich vom "normalen" Bios unterscheidet (in Sachen Tweaker und so), dann ist das so gewollt und man muss damit leben.

Ein Grund, wieso ich keine Komplett Rechner empfehle, denn die Hersteller schlossern zuviel selbst daran rum, anstatt einfach Boards einzukaufen.


----------



## bshro (25. Dezember 2010)

So hier sind mal 3 Bilder. Gemacht mit einem Handy. Das mit dem nicht Tweaken ist mir schon klar. Mir geht es ja nur um die Dokumentation zum Board. Es taucht beim Start nämlich eine "Management Engine" auf mit eigener Oberfläche. Darin zur Konfiguration etliche cryptische Abkürzungen mit denen ich nichts anzufangen weiß. Außerdem ist der Netzwerk Boot (PXE-Boot) aktiv. Diesen möchte ich auch gerne abstellen, da mir jedes zusätzliche Rom beim Start Zeit kostet.

Und Acer liefert ja überhaupt keine Dokumentation mit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Dezember 2010)

Ist ein typisches µATX Brett, wie sie in Komplett PCs meist verbaut werden, dann muss man nicht so viele verschiedene  bauen, wenn man auch mal ein Mini Tower System anbieten will.
RAM ist Value, CPU Kühler auch, ist alles von der Stange nichts Besonderes, eigentlich Grabbelkistenware.
Schade, fette Optik vom Gehäuse und dann so eine Enttäuschung, wenn man den aufmacht.


----------



## bshro (25. Dezember 2010)

Ram ist Samsung PC3-1333
Grafikkarte ist Zotac GTX 460
Festplatte Hitatchi
Brenner ist LG

Nur das Mainboard ist mir ein Rätsel. Ich habe alle Mainboard Hersteller die mir bekannt waren abgeklappert. Keines entspricht auch nur ansatzweise meinem.
Einzig Elitegroup hat ein ähnliches. Ausgehend vom IO-Blech. SP-DIF in der Audio Gruppe. Dafür ein Kanal Audio weg.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Dezember 2010)

Acer schlossert sich sein eigens Ding, machen Dell und HP auch.
Bei Medion sind war immer Bretter von Herstellern verbaut (MSI,Asus undso), aber sie sind im Bios nicht kompatibel, die schnitzen da auch ihr Logo irgenwie rein.


----------



## bshro (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaube das Acer ein original Intel Board verbaut hat. Das Audio IO-Planel stimmt überein. Außerdem hat nur Intel die Management Engine. Diese dient bei Intel Board's zur Lüfterregulierung.
Ich dachte erst das wäre für Intel V-Pro gedacht. Aber dann viel mir ein, das dann ein Chipsatz der "Q" Reihe verbaut sein müsste.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Dezember 2010)

> Außerdem ist der Netzwerk Boot (PXE-Boot) aktiv


Schaue doch mal nach etwas wie LAN Boot ROM oder ähnlich. Ist denn ev. auf dem Mainboarddatenträger eine Doku drauf?


----------



## bshro (25. Dezember 2010)

Dokumentation gleich null. Kein Handbuch. Keine Board Dokumentation. Kein Aufkleber. Kein Aufdruck.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Dezember 2010)

Sorry dann gehen mir langsam die Ideen aus. Ein Grund mehr für meinen Standpunkt gegenüber den Fertigrechnern. Schreib den Saftladen von Acer doch mal an, oder gibts auf der Homepage ev was zu finden?


----------



## bshro (25. Dezember 2010)

Homepage gibt auch nichts her. Supportsystem auf Homepage ist auch gestört. Und ne "0900er" für 1,24 Euro die minute kommt mir nicht in die Tüte.

Trotzdem vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Dezember 2010)

Bitte schön. Schreib einfach die Tage mal den Support an, vielleicht bringen die ja etwas Licht in den Tunnel


----------



## McJak (4. Februar 2011)

Hallo

Hab mir diesen PC auch bei Media markt gekauft und wollte fragen ob es was neues gibt?
Betreff motherboard wäre interessant ob es SLI unterstützt
vielleicht kann mir ja wer weiterhelfen

danke


----------



## C@p@ndi (25. Februar 2011)

hi zusammen,

info acer support.


leider wurden die Gerätespezifikationen in unserem System falsch hinterlegt. Der G7713 ist nicht baugleich mit dem G7710.
Bitte entschuldigen Sie die Fehlinformation. 

Hier die richtigen Informationen:

Verbaut ist ein Acer OEM Mainboard mit Intel® H57 Chipsatz.

Das Mainboard hat folgende Schnittstellen:

Processor
• Socket Type: Intel Socket H2 ,LGA 1156 pin
• Socket Quantity: 1

Chipset
• North bridge: Intel® H57 (Ibex Peak)
• South bridge: Intel ICH10R chipset

Memory subsystem
• 4 DDR3 DIMMS supports DDR3-800/1066/1333 MHz SDRAM
• max. 16 GB DDR3 

Media storage
• Two 5.25” drive bays
• BD/HD DVD reader + SuperMulti DVD burner
• Super-Multi DVD drive
• Four 3.5” easy-swap HDD drive bays
• 4 HDD cage
• Easy-swap HDD cage with hot-swap

PCI I/O
• 1x PCI Express x16 slot
• 2x PCI Express x1 slots
• 1x PCI Express x4 slots

AUDIO
• Chip integrated by Realtek ALC888S

I/O ports
• Front I/O ports
• Four USB 2.0 ports
• IEEE 1394 port (4-pin)
• eSATA port
• Two HD audio jacks
• Rear I/O ports
• PS/2 keyboard port
• PS/2 mouse port
• 2 eSATA ports
• 2 RJ45 LAN ports
• IEEE 1394 port (6-pin)
• 6 USB ports
• 7.1 channel phone jack (5 audio jacks)
• 1SPDIF port

Das Gerät ist daher nicht Nvidia SLI fähig.


----------

